# PC Games-Jubiläumsausgabe 10/13 mit Titanfall, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 Add-on + Vollversion Driver: San Francisco



## Schellnkoenig (21. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games-Jubiläumsausgabe 10/13 mit Titanfall, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 Add-on + Vollversion Driver: San Francisco* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games-Jubiläumsausgabe 10/13 mit Titanfall, Star Citizen, Diablo 3 Add-on + Vollversion Driver: San Francisco


----------



## Weird_Sheep (21. September 2013)

Wow, tolle Vollversion. Hab erste heute morgen realisiert, dass schon wieder Jubiläumsausgabe ist...

Wer aber entschieden hat, dass diese Ausgabe wieder die Sollbruchstelle der DVD-Tüte wegrationalisiert wird, soll bitte den Parkplatz kehren.


----------



## Evil77 (21. September 2013)

Sorry bei mir der Key nicht, wenn ich mich bei Uplay anmelden will mit dem Spiel 
PS: Heute mit der Post gekommen die Ausgabe!


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

Evil77 schrieb:


> Sorry bei mir der Key nicht, wenn ich mich bei Uplay anmelden will mit dem Spiel
> PS: Heute mit der Post gekommen die Ausgabe!


 
les nochmal nach
das ist nicht der Key


----------



## cougar2010 (21. September 2013)

Schön, dass auch ein Dragon's Prophet Gutschein im Wert von 30 EUR dabei ist, schade nur, dass nirgends steht, was man genau erhält. Gibt's da eventuell eine Info, die ich übersehen habe? Falls nicht wäre es toll, wenn diese Info nachgereicht würde!


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

cougar2010 schrieb:


> Schön, dass auch ein Dragon's Prophet Gutschein im Wert von 30 EUR dabei ist, schade nur, dass nirgends steht, was man genau erhält. Gibt's da eventuell eine Info, die ich übersehen habe? Falls nicht wäre es toll, wenn diese Info nachgereicht würde!


 
das steht vielleicht klein aber ganz deutlich da wo


----------



## Umgehauen (21. September 2013)

*Dragons PRophet*

Hi,
lies dir mal den KAsten auf Seite 17 oben im rechten Eck durch ich denke, dann kennst du den Inhalt des Packets.
Man bekommt einen PC-Games Drachen im Wert von 20 Euro ein lila Haus und 200 Diamanten


----------



## Umgehauen (21. September 2013)

*Dragons PRophet Code*

Löst man den Code von dragons prophet erst bei PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird! ein oder bei drgons prophet direkt weil bei der pc games hab ich da nur die möglichkeit driver san fransico zu aktivieren?
danke für alle antworten schon im vorraus!^^


----------



## cougar2010 (21. September 2013)

Umgehauen schrieb:


> Hi,
> lies dir mal den KAsten auf Seite 17 oben im rechten Eck durch ich denke, dann kennst du den Inhalt des Packets.
> Man bekommt einen PC-Games Drachen im Wert von 20 Euro ein lila Haus und 200 Diamanten


 
Danke!


----------



## cougar2010 (21. September 2013)

Umgehauen schrieb:


> Löst man den Code von dragons prophet erst bei PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird! ein oder bei drgons prophet direkt weil bei der pc games hab ich da nur die möglichkeit driver san fransico zu aktivieren?
> danke für alle antworten schon im vorraus!^^


 
Beides (!) geht *nicht*!


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

cougar2010 schrieb:


> Beides (!) geht *nicht*!


 
ja weil der Dragons Prophet Code auch erst ab dem 22. gültig ist


----------



## gamersince1984 (21. September 2013)

Wer hat denn den Artikel über Electronic Arts verbrochen? Darin steht, daß Richard Garriott Origin Mitte der 90er verlassen hat. Das ist falsch, weil er das erst im Jahr 2000 gemacht hat, nachdem Ultima IX: Ascension erschienen ist. So einen schlecht recherchierten Artikel hätte ich in der PC Games nicht erwartet.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Artikel über Electronic Arts verbrochen? Darin steht, daß Richard Garriott Origin Mitte der 90er verlassen hat. Das ist falsch, weil er das erst im Jahr 2000 gemacht hat, nachdem Ultima IX: Ascension erschienen ist. So einen schlecht recherchierten Artikel hätte ich in der PC Games nicht erwartet.


 
ähm, nja, also wer sich wegen so einem Fehler aufregt, welche zwar nicht schön und vermeidbar sind aber so aufregt, hat sich den Titel Diwwelsschisser verdient


----------



## gamersince1984 (21. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, nja, also wer sich wegen so einem Fehler aufregt, welche zwar nicht schön und vermeidbar sind aber so aufregt, hat sich den Titel Diwwelsschisser verdient


 
Von einem FACHmagazin, daß es seit 1992 gibt, sollte man solche Fehler nicht erwarten. Aber die meisten Leser, waren da wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal geboren.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2013)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Von einem FACHmagazin, daß es seit 1992 gibt, sollte man solche Fehler nicht erwarten. Aber die meisten Leser, waren da wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal geboren.


 
und kein Grund sich wie die Axt im Walde zu benehmen


----------



## LordCrash (22. September 2013)

Was ist denn nur bei der PCG los, wenn ihr The Divison nicht mal auf dem Cover erwähnt??? Hauptsache der nächste MP-CoD-Verschnitt-Shooter kommt groß aufs Cover und dazu noch das D3 Addon und der EA "Check".....großartig....*Daumen runter*


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Umgehauen schrieb:


> Löst man den Code von dragons prophet erst bei PC GAMES - Wissen, was gespielt wird! ein oder bei drgons prophet direkt weil bei der pc games hab ich da nur die möglichkeit driver san fransico zu aktivieren?
> danke für alle antworten schon im vorraus!^^



Hoffentlich krieg ich das mit dem Code-Einlösen hin, wenn ich schon einen bestehenden Account habe, so ein PC-Games-Drache wäre ein Grund, das Game doch noch mal zu starten


----------



## Rewolf (22. September 2013)

Meine Ausgabe ist gleich gar nicht erst angekommen


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Darf ich bitte mal nachfragen, warum bei uns in Österreich eure Zeitungen so dermaßen viel teurer sind??

In Deutschland kostet die DVD-Ausgabe €5,50, bei uns aber € 6,20, die Extended kostet in D 6,99, bei uns satte € 8. Also um 0.70 und 1 Euro teuer als in Deutschland.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es die weiteren Transportwege sein sollen, ich weiß zwar nicht wo die Zeitschrift gedruckt wird, es ist aber wahrscheinlich, das ich näher wohne als jemand aus Sachsen oder Hamburg....

Außerdem finde ich es in einem angeblich vereinten Europa gemein, also bei euch braucht echt keiner jammern, das eine Zeitschrift viel Geld kostet, dem hau ich eine drüber ... ich will mir nicht ausrechnen, wieviel ich in über 10 Jahren PCG kaufen mehr ausgegeben habe, als deutsche Leser. Dafür dürfen auch nur die deutschen Leser an Abo-Aktionen teilnehmen (bei denen wir ja schon das Privileg hatten, sie zu finanzieren *sarkasmusaus*)


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist denn nur bei der PCG los, wenn ihr The Divison nicht mal auf dem Cover erwähnt??? Hauptsache der nächste MP-CoD-Verschnitt-Shooter kommt groß aufs Cover und dazu noch das D3 Addon und der EA "Check".....großartig....*Daumen runter*


 
Könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass wir dazu keinen großen Artikel im Heft haben. Mehr als ein Zwei-Seiter erschien uns angesichts der derzeitigen Informationslage (seit der E3 gab es nichts Neues zum Spiel) nicht als vertretbar. Eine größere Story kommt aber vielleicht in Kürze ... könnte ich mir eventuell vorstellen ... also wenn ich raten müsste ^^


----------



## Cityboy (22. September 2013)

Ich muss noch bis Mittwoch warten, bis ich meine 6,99 Euro in mein kieblings Blatt investieren darf. Ich freu mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ich muss noch bis Mittwoch warten, bis ich meine 6,99 Euro in mein kieblings Blatt investieren darf. Ich freu mich jedenfalls.



Ich auch, obwohl ich wieder einen Euro mehr dafür bezahlen muss  ich freu mich auch schon auf die neue Sonderausgabe, hoffentlich find ich die wo an, das ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Sanador (22. September 2013)

Ich hab diese Ausgabe noch nicht in Händen und weiß somit nicht, ob es bei der Vollversion dabei steht.
Es ist zu empfehlen die ENB-Mod für Driver San Francisco zu installieren, da Ubisoft bei der PC-Version ordentlich geschlampt haben. 
( alle Post Processing und HDR-Effekte fehlen )

Hier ein Link zur Mod: Planet-Driver.de - Your #1 Driver-Source | Planet-Driver


----------



## Kaisan (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was ist denn nur bei der PCG los, wenn ihr The Divison nicht mal auf dem Cover erwähnt??? Hauptsache der nächste MP-CoD-Verschnitt-Shooter kommt groß aufs Cover und dazu noch das D3 Addon und der EA "Check".....großartig....*Daumen runter*


 
Wobei mich persönlich (und sicherlich den einen oder anderen weiteren Leser) Titanfall aktuell mehr interessiert - und wie Peter bereits erwähnte: Allzu viele Informationen enthält der The Division-Bericht nicht, sodass es durchaus verständlich erscheint, dass es nicht auf die Titelseite gesetzt wird.


----------



## Monalye (26. September 2013)

Ich hab' mich ein wenig über den hohen Testunterschied zwischen Amnesia und Outlast gewundert (70/80) 
Ich hab' zwar erst Amnesia fertig gespielt, aber mir hat es total gut gefallen, das Spielfiguren an Ecken hängen geblieben sind, war bei mir zum Glück nicht  Da werd ich mir am Wochenende auch Outlast ansehen, wenn das um satte 10 Punkte besser ist wird das sicher ein Spaß 

Eine riesengroße Freude hab ich mit meinem PCGames-Drachen, werd danach gleich mein Dragons Prophet updaten und den Drachen anguggen


----------



## Monalye (28. September 2013)

Eigentlich stelle ich hier nur Fragen, die mich, teilweise schon richtig lange, wirklich interessieren und nicht, um meine Zeit irgendwie totzuschlagen und dabei ausgesuchte Internetseiten zuzumüllen. Deshalb find' ich es etwas schade, wenn ich auch nach einer Woche keinen Versuch einer Antwort bekommen habe  Oder hab ich da ein Thema aufgegriffen, das man lieber unter den Tisch fallen lassen möchte?



Monalye schrieb:


> Darf ich bitte mal nachfragen, warum bei uns in Österreich eure Zeitungen so dermaßen viel teurer sind??
> 
> In Deutschland kostet die DVD-Ausgabe €5,50, bei uns aber € 6,20, die Extended kostet in D 6,99, bei uns satte € 8. Also um 0.70 und 1 Euro teuer als in Deutschland.
> 
> ...


 
Mich würde wirklich interessieren, warum das so ist.... hab grad wieder für die aktuelle Ausgabe 8 € bezahlt, anstatt €6,99 wie alle anderen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2013)

Das Blöde bei mir bei diesem Heft war, dass die DVD so ins Heft gepresst wurde, dass sie innen, wo das Heft zusammengeklebt ist, quasi mit reingeleimt/reingeklebt wurde und als ich sie da rauszog, war sie schon teilweise kaputt und total verklebt 
Mal gucken, vielleicht schreib ich den guten Rossi mal an, ob ich da eine neue DVD haben kann.


----------



## Monalye (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' da grad ein Problem  Ich hab' vor ein paar Tagen den Code für Dragons Prophet eingelöst und hab' danach das Spiel upgedated, ich hatte es fast 2 Monate lang nicht gespielt. Jetzt bin ich ins Spiel gegangen und wollte mir den Drachen und den Titel "Der Gamer" ansehen... aber ich hab' nichts bekommen 

Ich hab nur einen Account mit einem einzigen Charakter... ich kann es also nicht einem falschen Char zugeordnet haben oder so, was kann ich jetzt machen? Ich hab' mich so gefreut drauf, mah das is jetzt bitterlich :'(

Hab' versucht, diesen Code nochmal einzugeben, dann steht da, das ich den Code bereits eingelöst habe.... doch wo find ich die Sachen??

Edit: Oh, Panik zurück, es war im Briefkasten "Ein Geschenk der Götter" , Daanke


----------



## lars9401 (13. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Blöde bei mir bei diesem Heft war, dass die DVD so ins Heft gepresst wurde, dass sie innen, wo das Heft zusammengeklebt ist, quasi mit reingeleimt/reingeklebt wurde und als ich sie da rauszog, war sie schon teilweise kaputt und total verklebt
> Mal gucken, vielleicht schreib ich den guten Rossi mal an, ob ich da eine neue DVD haben kann.


 
Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Bei mir war die 2te DVD in den Heftrücken miteingeleimt. Und die Bruchstellen haben auch wieder gefehlt !

@ PCGames: Wer macht denn bei euch die Qualitätskontrolle ? Den sollte man echt mal über die Finger gucken ! Seit eurer Umstellung auf diese billigen Hüllen gibt es nur noch Probleme. 4 mal gab es schon keine Bruchstellen und nun leimt ihr auch noch die DVDs ein, so dass man sie nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.

Wenn sich das nicht bald bessert, dann lese ich euer Heft halt im Geschäft.


----------



## Monalye (13. Oktober 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der Einzige. Bei mir war die 2te DVD in den Heftrücken miteingeleimt. Und die Bruchstellen haben auch wieder gefehlt !
> 
> @ PCGames: Wer macht denn bei euch die Qualitätskontrolle ? Den sollte man echt mal über die Finger gucken ! Seit eurer Umstellung auf diese billigen Hüllen gibt es nur noch Probleme. 4 mal gab es schon keine Bruchstellen und nun leimt ihr auch noch die DVDs ein, so dass man sie nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.
> 
> Wenn sich das nicht bald bessert, dann lese ich euer Heft halt im Geschäft.



Ich glaub' ja nicht, das das PCG selbst in der Hand hat, die werden den Auftrag an eine Druckerei vergeben... vermut' ich halt jetzt mal stark. Dort sollte man vielleicht mal die Qualität reklamieren. 
Zum Glück hatte ich noch keine eingeleimten DVD's, aber das jetzt auch wieder die Bruchstelle gefehlt hat ist mir sofort aufgefallen... Das ist jedes Mal eine Fuzzelei die DVD da rauszubekommen, ohne gleich die ersten Seiten mit zu zerreissen



Spoiler



Hat da nicht mal jemand die Schere erfunden? Vielleicht erinner ich mich ja daran, wenn ich die nächste DVD rauspule


----------



## lars9401 (13. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ja nicht, das das PCG selbst in der Hand hat, die werden den Auftrag an eine Druckerei vergeben... vermut' ich halt jetzt mal stark. Dort sollte man vielleicht mal die Qualität reklamieren.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. Die Druckerei hört aber wahrscheinlich eher auf jemanden von der PC Games bzw. Computec-Abteilung als auf jemanden wie mich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Oktober 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Die Druckerei hört aber wahrscheinlich eher auf jemanden von der PC Games bzw. Computec-Abteilung als auf jemanden wie mich.


 
Melde das bitte an rainer.rosshirt@computec.de (für eine neue DVD) und petra.froehlich@computec.de (damit sich was ändert).


----------



## lars9401 (13. Oktober 2013)

@Peter: Danke.


----------

